# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  هل تتسلط الشياطين والجن على العبد إذا أكثر  من الطاعات؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الطاعة في الصغر وهل تتسلط عليه الشياطين إذا أكثر من الطاعة؟
فتوى رقم: 65548
منقول من الإسلام سؤال وجواب
السؤال:أنا صغير في سني وأحب أن أتعبد الله بعد الساعة 12 بعد منتصف الليل خاصة أثناء الصيام، لكن هناك من يقول لي إنه عندما يكثر المسلم من الصلاة أو عبادة الله فإن الجن والشيطان يحاولون منعه، فهل هذا صحيح ؟
وأسأل أيضاً: عندما يقوم الشاب بالتعبد لله وهو صغير فإن ذلك يشبه الذهب بالنسبة له، سأكون في غاية الامتنان لك إذا أوضحت لي هذا الأمر بشيء من الاستطراد.

الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولاً:
إننا لنسرُّ كثيراً عندما نقف على مثل هذه النماذج الطيبة لشباب الإسلام، فبينما الصغار يفكرون في اللهو واللعب، ويقضون أوقاتهم فيما لا ينفع تأتينا هذه النماذج الطيبة لشباب يحبون التعبد لله، ويطلبون العلم، ويدعون إلى الله عز وجل، ويحرصون على حفظ القرآن والسنَّة، فهنيئاً لك هذه الهِمَة، ونسأل الله أن يُثبتك على دينه وأن يحفظك، وأن يجعلك قرة عين لوالديك.

واعلم أيها الابن الفاضل أن الشيطان إذا رأى إقبال العبد على ربه تعالى فإنه يحاول صدَّه، وقد أخذ الشيطان العهد على نفسه لهذه المهمة الخبيثة، لكن الله تعالى أعلمنا أن لا سبيل له على عباده المخلَصين.

قال تعالى: {قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّه  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ. إِلا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ. قَالَ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ. إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلا مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ} -الحجر/39 > 42-.

واعلم أن الشيطان لا يملك إلا دعوة الناس للضلال، وتزيينه لهم، وليس له سُلطان عليهم يجبرهم به على ما يريد، فاللوم إنما يكون على من استجاب له.

قال تعالى: {وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا كَانَ لِي عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِلا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مَا أَنَا بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُصْرِخِيَّ إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} –إبراهيم:22-.

وطاعة الله عز وجل سدٌّ منيع أمام كيد الشيطان ووسوسته، وذِكر الله تعالى حصن حصين يحفظ الله تعالى به الذاكر من مكر الشيطان وغوايته.

عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إِذَا خَرَجَ الرَّجُلُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ، فَقَالَ: بِسْمِ اللَّهِ، تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ، لا حَوْلَ وَلا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللَّهِ. قَالَ: يُقَالُ حِينَئِذٍ: هُدِيتَ وَكُفِيتَ وَوُقِيتَ، فَتَتَنَحَّى لَهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ، فَيَقُولُ لَهُ شَيْطَانٌ آخَرُ: كَيْفَ لَكَ بِرَجُلٍ قَدْ هُدِيَ وَكُفِيَ وَوُقِيَ ؟!" -رواه الترمذي ( 3423 ) وأبو داود ( 5095 ). وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود-.

ولا سبيل للشيطان على قلب عرف الله، وعلى جوارح ذلَّت لله تعالى، بفعل طاعته، وترك معصيته، وإن نور الطاعة ليحرق الشياطين كما تحرق الشهب إخوانهم.

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:  "الطاعة تنوِّر القلب وتجلوه وتصقله وتقويه وتثبته حتى يصير كالمرآة المجلوة في جلائها وصفائها فيتلألأ نوراً، فإذا دنا الشيطان منه أصابه من نوره ما يصيب مسترق السمع من الشهب الثواقب، فالشيطان يفرق من هذا القلب أشد من فرق الذئب من الأسد " انتهى. " الجواب الكافي " ( ص 64 ).

ثانياً:
وأما التعبد لله تعالى في الصغر فهو علامة خير لصاحبه، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن فضل عظيم للشاب الذي ينشأ في طاعة الله عز وجل وهو أنه يكون في ظل الله يوم القيامة، يوم تكون الشمس فوق رؤوس الخلائق.

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "سَبْعَةٌ يُظِلُّهُمْ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي ظِلِّهِ يَوْمَ لا ظِلَّ إِلا ظِلُّهُ... وذكر منهم: وَشَابٌّ نَشَأَ فِي عِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ" -رواه البخاري (1423) ومسلم (1031)-.

ومن حفظ جوارحه في صغره عن المعصية حفظها الله له في كبَره، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس وهو غلام صغير: "احْفَظْ اللَّهَ يَحْفَظْكَ" -رواه الترمذي ( 2516 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي-.

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله: " ومَنْ حفظ الله في صباه وقوته: حفظه الله في حال كبَره وضعف قوته، ومتَّعه بسمعه وبصره وحوله وقوته وعقله، وكان بعض العلماء قد جاوز المائة سنة وهو ممتع بقوته وعقله، فوثب يوماً وثبةً شديدةً فعوتب في ذلك، فقال: هذه جوارح حفظناها عن المعاصي في الصغَر فحفظها الله علينا في الكبَر، وعكس هذا: أن بعض السلف رأى شيخاً يسأل الناس فقال: إن هذا ضعيف ضيَّع الله في صغره فضيَّعه الله في كبَره " انتهى. -" جامع العلوم والحكَم " ( 1 / 186 )-.

فاستعن بالله على طاعته واسأله المزيد من فضله، ولا تلتفت إلى المثبطات والمعوقات عن هذا الطريق، واحذر شياطين الإنس والجن، ونسأل الله أن يعينك على ذِكره وشكره وحسن عبادته.

والله أعلم.
*****
والله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
والحمد لله*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بل العكس تفر منه الشياطين
العبد إذا تقرب إلى الله بالطاعات  قويت الصلة بينه وبين الله  وضعفت وسوسة الشيطان والعكس بالعكس

وأين أنت من الحديث القدسي حديث الولاية
ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالطاعات حتى أحبه فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها

----------

